# Just when I thought I couldn't dislike Chevy Chase more



## JoostinOnline (Oct 5, 2012)

Chevy Chase says his decision to participate in _Community_ was a "big mistake" and that he considers sitcoms to be "the lowest form of television," according to the _Huffington Post_'s UK edition.
Though he was quick to compliment his colleagues on the NBC comedy, Chase said he was drawn to it because of the steady paycheck. But that may have been a poor decision in hindsight, he says.
"It was a big mistake!" Chase said when asked why he made the leap from movies to television to play millionaire Pierce Hawthorne on the show. "I saw this pilot script, thought that it was funny, and I went into the room where they were casting and said, 'I would love to play this guy.' Then they mulled it over. Then they hired me and I just sort of hung around because I have three daughters and a wife, and I figured out I might as well make some bread every week. ... [But] the hours in this kind of show are not commensurate with the actual product."
Chase's disdain apparently extends beyond _Community_ to the entire genre.
"The hours are hideous, and it's still a sitcom on television, which is probably the lowest form of television," he told the _Huffington Post UK_. "I think the reason I have stuck around is because I love these kids, the cast - they are very good. It's not like I am working with the great innovators of all time, but at the same time, they are my friends."

Chevy Chase calls _Community_ a "mediocre sitcom" in new leaked voicemail

Specifically, Chase said he's not a fan of having to stay confined to the college setting, and that he prefers episodes that take place outside, such as the paintball episodes.
"One of the things that bothers me about our show is that it is placed in that study room all the time, with the same light, the same color - that's not interesting to see," he said. "It's just joke after joke after joke around that table. It's hard to shoot it all the time in the same way, the same thing."
It's not the first time Chase has stirred up controversy on the show. His previous feud with fired showrunner Dan Harmon resulted in Harmon cursing at Chase during the show's wrap party and putting angry voicemails from the actor on public display.

*Source*: TVGuide

Note: You will have to disable any adblockers you have if you want to listen to that voicemail.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 5, 2012)

Lowest form of television? Has he not heard of Reality TV? I would assume shows like Jersey Shore and Here Comes Honey Boo Boo would take that title.


----------



## Lacius (Oct 5, 2012)

Although I dislike Chevy Chase, Pierce is still one of my favorite characters. In fact, I think this is one of my favorite television scenes of all time:


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 5, 2012)

But, he plays my favorite character in the whole show!!

Clearly he hasn't watched much of MTV lately.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Oct 5, 2012)

I've never liked his character much, especially when they started intentionally making him an ass (when he went on drugs).  But really, CC's constant complaints and insults really annoy me.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 5, 2012)

Chevy Chase has been saying stuff like this since the show began.

Considering the state of his career before Community offered him a stable, well paying job... yeah, talk about biting the hand that feeds.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 5, 2012)

It's not the first time I've heard that Chevy Chase, although being a great comedy actor, is a bit of an arsehole in real life.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Oct 6, 2012)

As much as he is entitled to his own opinion, at least Community is consistently funny, unlike many sitcoms on TV right now, as well as some of his own movies for that matter.


----------



## Flame (Oct 9, 2012)

Chevy Chase why the fuck would you say such a thing.... why damn you, WHY!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 9, 2012)

Honestly, I think if it wasn't for Community, Chevy wouldn't even be on TV any more. Hell, I don't even think people would really know who he is. I knew who he was before, but when my friends watched Community, they had no idea who he was, and now they love.

But, in all honesty, I haven't been the biggest fan of Chevy's type of acting at all. On community, yeah, he's great. But I find his humor and acting to be boring. But hey, the guy has to support his family, so in all honesty, at the end of the day, he has no right to open his mouth and flap his jowls until he quits the show.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm worried how Community will turn out since they fired Dan Harmon out of nowhere.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Oct 9, 2012)

Chevy Chase for me is the 80's, check it out almost nothing great before or after 1980-1989 its like his entire career consisted of making hit after hit for 9 years. 

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000331/

A movie that made me laugh a lot and was one of his lesser known films "Modern Problems" not sure why but it always cracks me up.


----------



## RPG_Lover (Oct 9, 2012)

Interesting comments coming from someone who was once part of a cast called the "not ready for prime-time players" (the SNL cast)... and TwinRetro's right - (un-)reality shows are the lowest form of television, hands down!


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 13, 2012)

Didn't he say something bad, or possibly good, about Chuck when he worked on that show?


----------

